# FR: Je me les suis fait couper / Je les ai fait couper - faire causatif pronominal



## Charlie Parker

I'm having trouble with faire causative. Example: […] Je me suis fait couper les cheveux  "I had my hair cut."  I understand that, but how would I replace les cheveux with a pronoun? My grammar book says Je me les ai fait couper "I had it cut." Is this right. If so, why is avoir used instead of être? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cath.S.

Your grammar book is wrong,  , it happens sometimes...
_Je me les ai fait couper_ 
you must keep_ être_.
Je me *suis *fait couper les cheveux
=>
je me les* suis* fait couper.


----------



## patgaret

Cath.S.'s answer is right
but you can also say _je les ai fait couper_ (it might be what your grammar book wants to say)


----------



## Cath.S.

Yes, but not about hair or other body parts , because with those we use pronominal verbs, conjugated with _être_.

_Les arbres faisaient trop d'ombre, je les ai coupés_ (and not "_je me les suis coupé_" unless the speaker is a chainsaw-wielding _garden_) 
_The trees gave too much shade, so I cut them
Les arbres faisaient trop d'ombre, je les* ai* fait couper.
The trees gave too much shade, so I had them cut_

_Ses cheveux étaient trop longs, *il se* les *est *coupés
His hair was too long, so he cut it.
Ses cheveux étaient trop longs, *il se* les* est* fait couper.
His hair was too long, so he had it cut_

_Cette verrue sur mon nez était trop laide, *je me* la* suis* fait enlever.
That wart on my nose was too unsightly, so I had it removed_

I sincerely hope this helps.


----------



## viera

1) J'ai fait couper mes cheveux -> 2) Je les ai fait couper.
3) Je me suis fait couper les cheveux -> 4) Je me les suis fait couper.
In real life I would use sentence 2 and 3. Sentence 4 is too much of a mouthful.

Similarly, I would answer the following questions in a simplified fashion:
Est-ce que tu t'es fait couper les cheveux ?
Oui, je les ai fait couper.

Est-ce que tu t'es brossé les dents ?
Oui, je les ai brossées.


----------



## Cath.S.

viera said:


> In real life I would use sentence 2 and 3. Sentence 4 is too much of a mouthful.


Fair enough. I wouldn't.


----------



## marget

Me neither!


----------



## Ispeakfrench

hello,I speak French and I'm going to try to help you with mi poor English vocabulary.
Faire is a verb who accept de two "auxiliaire":être and avoir. You will choose ounce our the other in fonction(?) of the sentence.
je ME suis fait... will be used when somebody else cut your hear off.
J'ai coupé our Je me les ai coupé will be used when you cutted them off yourself.
Hoping this post helped you.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je me les ai coupé
is bad grammar, we must say
_je me les *suis *coupé*s.*_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Cath.S. If I cut my own hair (which would be a very bad idea), I can say : _je me coupe les cheveux. _Therefore
_Je me les coupe. _"I cut it." (present)
_Je me suis les coupés "_I cut it." (past) This is bizarre. The English is identical for both tenses.


----------



## marget

You want to say je me les suis coupés, as Cath.S. has already stated.


----------



## janpol

Ispeakfrench, je ne pense pas que ta proposition (je me les ai coupé)puisse apporter beaucoup d'aide car elle est incorrecte : "je me coupe les cheveux" est une forme pronominale et tout verbe pronominal se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire "être" aux temps composés : ils se SONT battus, elle s'EST promenée, je me SUIS fait couper les cheveux, je me SUIS coupé les cheveux, je me les SUIS coupés...


----------



## Icetrance

viera said:


> 1) J'ai fait couper mes cheveux -> 2) Je les ai fait couper.
> 3) Je me suis fait couper les cheveux -> 4) Je me les suis fait couper.
> In real life I would use sentence 2 and 3. Sentence 4 is too much of a mouthful.



Je suis d'accord, je dois le dire.

Sentence 4 ...je ne l'utiliserais presque jamais.

Et une phrase comme celle qui suit:_ tu ne te les es pas fait couper/vous ne vous les êtes pas fait couper.   _Jamais je ne la dirais. C'est un véritable virelangue où "cerveau et langue" demandent le divorce.


----------



## Maître Capello

viera said:


> Sentence 4 is too much of a mouthful.





Icetrance said:


> Sentence 4 ...je ne l'utiliserais presque jamais.


C'est pourtant celle qui me paraît la plus naturelle – et de loin ! – pour parler de ses propres cheveux. En plus, je ne vois pas en quoi elle serait difficile à prononcer… 

_Je me suis fait couper les cheveux._ → _Je me les suis fait couper._ 

Mais : _J'ai fait couper les arbres._ → _Je les ai fait couper._


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance a réanimé un bien vieux fil, à ce que je vois. 

D'accord avec la correction de janpol, pour ce qui est de la robe.

En toute franchise, est-ce qu'il vous arrive bien souvent d'avoir à dire  : _Je me les suis fait couper ?_
Bien sûr que c'est grammaticalement correct et qu'on ne peut pas dire : _Je me les ai fait couper. 
_
Sauf que... si quelqu'un me demandait :  _T'es-tu fait couper les cheveux ?_
Je répondrais simplement :  _Oui._
En ajoutant peut-être : _T'as remarqué ? _ ou bien (tongue in cheek) _Tu es très observateur!  _
Mais j'aurais préféré qu'il me dise : _ C'est joli, ta coupe.   _Parce que s'il pose la question, je suis pas trop sûre qu'il aime le résultat. 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec viera (post 5)
À mon avis on peut très bien dire en parlant de cheveux :
_Où t'es-tu fait couper les cheveux? / où as-tu fait couper tes cheveux? 
Je les ai fait couper au salon XYZ.   _
Je ne vois pas pourquoi la forme non pronominale serait réservée aux arbres.


Cath.S. said:


> Cette verrue sur mon nez était trop laide, *je me* la* suis* fait enlever.


Là aussi, je dirais sans problème (et je préfère) :_ Cette verrue sur mon nez était trop laide; je l'ai fait enlever._
L'important est de ne *pas* dire :  _Je *me* l'/les ai. 
_
Parlant de « coupe maison », je dirais plus volontiers :  _Je les ai coupés moi-même_ que _Je me les suis coupés._


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> C'est pourtant celle qui me paraît la plus naturelle – et de loin ! – pour parler de ses propres cheveux. En plus, je ne vois pas en quoi elle serait difficile à prononcer…
> _Je me suis fait couper les cheveux._ → _Je me les suis fait couper._


Quoique naturelle, cette façon de dire me semble en perte de vitesse quand on parle des cheveux. Elle évoque en effet, pour les mauvais esprits, et ils sont nombreux, l'ablation d'autres attributs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi la forme non pronominale serait réservée aux arbres.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle était réservée aux arbres ou qu'il serait incorrect de l'employer pour des parties du corps. Je disais seulement que personnellement je ne l'emploierais pas spontanément dans un contexte capillaire.



> Là aussi, je dirais sans problème (et je préfère) :_ Cette verrue sur mon nez était trop laide; je l'ai fait enlever._


Curieusement, je serais assez porté à dire _Je l'ai fait enlever_, peut-être parce que je considère la verrue comme un élément « extérieur » qui ne devrait pas faire partie de ma personne…



> L'important est de ne *pas* dire : _Je *me* l'/les ai. _


Les verbes pronominaux ne se conjuguent en effet jamais avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ et il faut choisir entre _je les/l'*ai*_ et _je *me* les/la/le *suis*_.



Bezoard said:


> Elle évoque en effet, pour les mauvais esprits, et ils sont nombreux, l'ablation d'autres attributs.


C'est surtout affaire de contexte à mon avis…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle était réservée aux arbres ou qu'il serait incorrect de l'employer pour des parties du corps.


  Merci de le préciser, MC.     Justement, je ne considère pas les cheveux comme une partie du corps.  
Les parties du corps, je ne me les ferais pas couper.


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> C'est pourtant celle qui me paraît la plus naturelle – et de loin ! – pour parler de ses propres cheveux. En plus, je ne vois pas en quoi elle serait difficile à prononcer…
> 
> _Je me suis fait couper les cheveux._ → _Je me les suis fait couper._
> 
> Mais : _J'ai fait couper les arbres._ → _Je les ai fait couper._




Désolé, mais voilà il faut que je me mette au clair: je voulais plutôt dire des choses comme:_ vous vous les êtes fait couper, _surtout au négatif.

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi (tes dires ci-dessus). M. Capello, tu en sais bien plus que moi sur la langue française. Non seulement elle est ta langue maternelle, mais tu es quelqu'un de bien instruit.  Alors donc, je disais tout simplement qu'y rajouter un "les" (et bien pire au négatif), par exemple, pourrait poser problème de prononciation pour certains. C'est tout.

[…]


----------



## Icetrance

Bezoard said:


> l'ablation d'autres attributs.



Comme quoi exactement? […]

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard faisait sans doute référence aux parties génitales.


----------

